# My Pug & Pitbull/Catahoula mix - The Sisters



## DeLaGym (May 15, 2012)

This is Darby the Pug, the head honcho of the house.



















This is Coco the Catahoula/Pitbull mix, but you can decide what shes more of... A man was heading to the shelter with her at 4 weeks of age. I ran into him & i immediately took her in without hesitation. We were going to raise her until 12 weeks & find her a new home but she quickly grew on me. Our first vet visit with her she weighed 6.3lbs. & Darby was weighing at 16lbs.










Pictures of the girls lounging










Now Darby weighs 14lbs & Coco weighs 60lbs but she still acknowledges darby as the big sis











Some recent pics of Coco at 6 months old


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Now that is a pretty catahoulaxpit mix!

I love how serious your pug is. She's like the queen of all she surveys.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

They are adorable! They make a really nice pair! 

I agree about the mix .... very beautiful!


----------



## UF Girl (May 31, 2012)

It's so nice to see other "Houlas". People look at em like I am speaking a foreign language when I tell them what my dog is. She is a very pretty girl.


----------

